# Drago adventure



## loveme (Jan 26, 2015)

Drago adventure
The little dragon is about to start the adventure of his life. His dad is there to advice but all the action it's on Drago's shoulders. Get over enemies, collect diamonds and follow your instincts to find Dasher and discover the finish of the story. The adventure shall begin, let the dragons fly.










However cute he is, he is stil a dragon! Help this cute creature master the powers of all for elements in order to save the world! When the times are really hard his father will hurry to the son's rescue. But the small Drago must learn how to do everything by himself!
Play more at kizi4


----------

